# Need some advice on Aldila



## swingline (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi, I'm a student at the Zicklin School of Business and I was hoping you would be able to help me out with some advice for my midterm project. As an investment and finance major, I need to build an imaginary portfolio for my class based on my research and then pray the stocks I choose do well. I have heard that Aldila is coming out with a new shaft and that they are expanding into a newly opened factory in Vietnam. I am trying to determine if they would be a good investment for me. Do you feel that Aldila is likely to have a good year due to their new releases and the releases of related items such as square head clubs with sometimes come equipped with Aldila shafts? Overall do you feel golf is gaining in popularity? If so, is it amongst all demographics? Are there any new competitors in the shaft world that Aldila stands to lose against? I would greatly appreciate any feedback you'd be able to provide.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

swingline said:


> I have heard that Aldila is coming out with a new shaft and that they are expanding into a newly opened factory in Vietnam.


Google holds all of the answers - I have never looked into it



swingline said:


> I am trying to determine if they would be a good investment for me.


I'm no business major, but they do supply shafts to Callaway (maybe others?) and seems to be well received in the golf world.. I'd say this would be a safe choice




swingline said:


> Do you feel that Aldila is likely to have a good year due to their new releases and the releases of related items such as square head clubs with sometimes come equipped with Aldila shafts?


Yes, I'd say this is a great year for golf club purchases



swingline said:


> Overall do you feel golf is gaining in popularity? If so, is it amongst all demographics?


This depends as some areas really don't have a lot of golf courses to help pull in new players. But I do feel that overall golf is really starting to gain traction as a major event draw amongst younger generations that once regarded the sport as an "old mans game"



swingline said:


> Are there any new competitors in the shaft world that Aldila stands to lose against?


I am not sure what each major player carries for golf equipment but a quick trip to one of the sporting pages can sure help you figure that bit out.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

One of the largest growth markets within the golfing world is the market to women. Quite a few years ago, women tended to take up the game when they grew up or married a golfer and wanted to play too. That's a hasty generalization, but not far from the truth.

Now, with the advent of the LPGA tour, the visibility of women playing golf, the marketing and cross promotion of female golfers as advertising foundations, more young girls are looking at playing the game. Many high schools that never had girls teams before now do, golf among them.

In an effort to market technology to women, graphite shafts lead the pack, Aldila among companies that are at the forefront.


----------

